# What Gym do you Train at?



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Afternoon UKM'ers

Just thought it might be interested to see what town people are from and what gym they train at you never know you may be laughing at someone's squatting form who you chat to on here lol.

I'll start - Simply Gym Cheltenham


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Bodyworks in Seven Sisters/Tottenham


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That one


l

l

l

v


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Afternoon UKM'ers
> 
> Just thought it might be interested to see what town people are from and what gym they train at you never know you may be laughing at someone's squatting form who you chat to on here lol.
> 
> I'll start - Simply Gym Cheltenham


I used to train at Reach Fitness in Cheltenham.

I moved and now use a private spit and sawdust gym.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Bodyworks in Seven Sisters/Tottenham


What's it like their mate?? i do alotta work round north London so will be on way back for me ,

It's either their or muscle fx croydon


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

is that the gym in the oneway that mark forest owns



musclemate said:


> Bodyworks in Seven Sisters/Tottenham


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> What's it like their mate?? i do alotta work round north London so will be on way back for me ,
> 
> It's either their or muscle fx croydon


I love it there. It is a proper male only bodybuilding gym. No frills. Huge selection of machines, racks and racks of dumbbells, 4-5 squat racks, 4-5 smith machines, tons of other hammer machines, and benches. Everyone is really friendly.

They recently expanded, introduced a kitchen where the chef can russle up proper bb foods or shakes etc. Really flexible on payment terms daily, weekly, monthly, 6-months, or yearly. I paid £265 for a year. You can park there or in the retail park just down the road.

Since joining from a council run gym I've made so much more progress here. Can't recommend enough mate.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes mate


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fight science in aldershot


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> I love it there. It is a proper male only bodybuilding gym. No frills. Huge selection of machines, racks and racks of dumbbells, 4-5 squat racks, 4-5 smith machines, tons of other hammer machines, and benches. Everyone is really friendly.
> 
> They recently expanded, introduced a kitchen where the chef can russle up proper bb foods or shakes etc. Really flexible on payment terms daily, weekly, monthly, 6-months, or yearly. I paid £265 for a year. You can park there or in the retail park just down the road.
> 
> Since joining from a council run gym I've made so much more progress here. Can't recommend enough mate.


Sounds awesome most my work ATM is round Walthamstow so ill just jump out at seven sisters on way home I might tr get their tomorrow you say they do week passes??


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Body tec gym whitstable


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Sounds awesome most my work ATM is round Walthamstow so ill just jump out at seven sisters on way home I might tr get their tomorrow you say they do week passes??


Yes they do mate. You can also get daily passes for a trial session. If you buy a weekly pass then get it on a Monday as they run from Monday to Sunday and not the day you buy it.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Get out at either Seven sisters or Tottenham hale. Both are just as quick to walk from.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Simply gym - Cheltenham


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Get out at either Seven sisters or Tottenham hale. Both are just as quick to walk from.


Sweet mate ill have a leg workout their tommorrow on way back from work, my gyms so bad been Tryna get to a decent gym on way back for ages


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Pure Gym - Northampton


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Milky said:


> That one
> 
> 
> l
> ...


Looks good Milky although I groan whenever I see an MMA ring .

Always find BB some of the nicest people ever and that MMA attracts some serious bellends


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Simply gym - Cheltenham


Ahh same gym as me


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

GoldStar - Newcastle


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Ahh same gym as me


To be honest most days I walk in and want to walk out. Feels depressing in there.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Fitness First at Romford!! :thumb:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Muscle and Fitness, Barry.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My garage

The last commercial gym I trained at was Pinks in Carshalton back in the 90's


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

City gym Worcester


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Until I built my own, I trained at altered image in Leeds


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Pro strength and fitness - swindon

one of the best gyms in the southwest


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

My Home Gym

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/175917-my-home-gym.html


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

tuktuk said:


> GoldStar - Newcastle


me 2 :thumb:


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently train at fit for free in bury (bit like a pure gym) but am switching to body matters gym soon in heywood


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

David Lloyd in Leicester

Facilities are top notch ...

Bit pricey but after a dirty leg session.... a nice sauna and jacuzzi and a dip in the freezing cold plunge pool make it worth it for me ..

Recovery increases well quick


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

The warehouse , thegym and my drive - Leicester


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

Was thinking of going warehouse on my next bulk cycle of aas do some strong man **** heard the gains are crazy down there if diet ect ok...on the owners strong man circuit ...no of a few chaps who are stupid strong down there


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> To be honest most days I walk in and want to walk out. Feels depressing in there.


Why's that? Do you go in at peak times when its silly busy


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Stockys Gym, Gainsborough, Lincs. Awesome gym, nice owners and great equipment, got a strongman gym on same street too.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Grantewhite said:


> Body tec gym whitstable


Me too on occasion.



cgospodinov said:


> Fitness First at Romford!! :thumb:


FFS what is up with you man? 

You have Absalute Gym in Romford, which is a fantastic place to train.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Me too on occasion.
> 
> FFS what is up with you man?
> 
> You have Absalute Gym in Romford, which is a fantastic place to train.


Only reason I chose Fitness First was because a lot of people I knew were going there! out of like 6 ppl, only me and 1 of my friends are still going lol! was thinking of transferring to one at ilford because it's 24/7 and like half the price!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

cgospodinov said:


> Only reason I chose Fitness First was because a lot of people I knew were going there! out of like 6 ppl, only me and 1 of my friends are still going lol! was thinking of transferring to one at ilford because it's 24/7 and like half the price!


Mate go down to Absalute if you are serious about your training, you can just pay £5 to train, no contract or joining fee, have a look, your body will thank you for it 

I live in Canterbury, over an hours drive away, but train there any time I am over that side of the water.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Mate go down to Absalute if you are serious about your training, you can just pay £5 to train, no contract or joining fee, have a look, your body will thank you for it
> 
> I live in Canterbury, over an hours drive away, but train there any time I am over that side of the water.


What?? £5 to train?? will definitely check it out once my membership is up! cheers


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

cgospodinov said:


> What?? £5 to train?? will definitely check it out once my membership is up! cheers


Yes walk in and train for £5, and I think the monthly membership is pretty cheap too.

I like the atmosphere of the place, and it has 2 olympic platforms, 2 squat racks, 1 power rack, 2 flat benches, 2 incline benches, DB's up to 80kg I think?

Decent bars too which is rare. Their gym in Brentwood has a full set of Watsons DB's, they also have a new gym at Lakeside which is bigger but I've not been there yet.

I think if you pay a one off fee of £10 as a member you can train at any of the 3 gyms.

The chicken they cook is also some of the best I've ever tasted, (I should be on commission).


----------



## Wellysdad (Jan 5, 2014)

Forge Gym Inverness.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Nytol said:


> Me too on occasion.
> 
> FFS what is up with you man?
> 
> You have Absalute Gym in Romford, which is a fantastic place to train.


Hmm wunder if I seen you there lol im a firm regular normaly train 7pm


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Physical Culture Gym in Putney - Extremely well equipped, full of MedX machines and more free weights than you'll ever need. There's a good crowd there too, perfect for newbies and veteran trainers.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Grantewhite said:


> Hmm wunder if I seen you there lol im a firm regular normaly train 7pm


I'm very much a daytime guy, never trained there in the evening.

This is me, should you ever get in earlier, be sure to say hello


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol I assume there should be a pic there, I used yo train daytime so possible ive seen u


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol I assume there should be a pic there, I used yo train daytime so possible ive seen u


A video embedded.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol I recognise the gym but not the back of ur head lol there r sbout 5 guys at the gym that look like you so im still 50,50 hahaha


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Training station liverpool


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Lifestyle fitness in Fenton.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shedgym at Myhouse Ireland


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol I recognise the gym but not the back of ur head lol there r sbout 5 guys at the gym that look like you so im still 50,50 hahaha


Really? Not seen many people lucky enough to look like me 






A better face shot, taken in the previously mentioned Absalute gym in Romford.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol yea I do recognise you, would never forget a face like that haahhahahahah


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol yea I do recognise you, would never forget a face like that haahhahahahah


Exactly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Muscle Alley in Lostock Hall.

Great gym, everything you need and never have to wait around for things.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Virgin Gym Kirkstall Leeds


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

La fitness Southampton!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Simply gym Crewe


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Markluke said:


> David Lloyd in Leicester
> 
> Facilities are top notch ...
> 
> ...


I train at living well Leicester and in Loughborough. Is dl at meridian?


----------



## Bentham1993 (Jan 5, 2014)

Iron Masters. in Morecambe


----------



## Seany (Jan 23, 2008)

Meadowmill in East Lothian.



badly_dubbed said:


> My Home Gym
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/175917-my-home-gym.html


Damn that's awesome, looks famliar, I must have came across your profile on FB, never thought it was a home gym! Will go through the thread at some point. :thumbup1:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Virgin Gym Kirkstall Leeds


Well I never you go to the gym


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

05woodj1 said:


> La fitness Southampton!


Rich ****


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

LA fitness Cheltenham


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.everybodys-gym.co.uk/


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fit 4 less bracknell + Absolutely fitness bracknell.

i've also trained at Body works + Fitnesswarehouse both in bracknell.


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Rich ****


Aha nooo ive had times where I cant afford it but its no where near as expensive as david lloyd. I would have moved somewhere cheaper but heard if you break the contract they can be right a***holes lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Fit for Free Worcester


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Muscle and Fitness, Barry.


whos barry and why are you saying his name?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> City gym Worcester


I live in Worcester! meewt up for a beer?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

darren.1987 said:


> Currently train at fit for free in bury  (bit like a pure gym) but am switching to body matters gym soon in heywood


whats the bury fit for free like?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

05woodj1 said:


> Aha nooo ive had times where I cant afford it but its no where near as expensive as david lloyd. I would have moved somewhere cheaper but heard if you break the contract they can be right a***holes lol


16.99 per month for me 80kg dbs 5 Olympic bars and fcuk loads of plates. Not much tottie but then I go in the day


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 16.99 per month for me 80kg dbs 5 Olympic bars and fcuk loads of plates. Not much tottie but then I go in the day


Ive trained in Simply a few times just cant get on with the place too many Hench's for me doesn't feel like a gym more of a meeting place. Tho I've trained there on a Sunday a few times with a friend that wasn't too bad just the lack of free weights lets it down. But I do love the plate loaders they have


----------



## 1235646578 (Apr 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 16.99 per month for me 80kg dbs 5 Olympic bars and fcuk loads of plates. Not much tottie but then I go in the day


What gyms that? I go in the day aswell nice and quiet


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

Virgin, Bromley.

pricey but has loads of decent equipment & dead at 6am.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ive trained in Simply a few times just cant get on with the place too many Hench's for me doesn't feel like a gym more of a meeting place. Tho I've trained there on a Sunday a few times with a friend that wasn't too bad just the lack of free weights lets it down. But I do love the plate loaders they have


There's loads of free weights in Cheltenham one, but yeah I know what you mean there are too many gimps sitting round chatting in there at peak times but I go about 3 o clock usually


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

05woodj1 said:


> What gyms that? I go in the day aswell nice and quiet


simply gym cheltenham


----------



## robrees1986 (Oct 5, 2005)

Easygym in Oxford Street

I use to train at Crayford Weights and Fitness


----------



## Markluke (Nov 5, 2013)

There's one at meridian and carlton park ...I use the latter ...just nearer than the other one in meridian and I heard living well do some good spins


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

TNT gym Reading.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robrees1986 said:


> Easygym in Oxford Street
> 
> I use to train at Crayford Weights and Fitness


A friend of mine told me that Easygym is pretty good?

I train at Crayford a couple of times a month, fantastic gym.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ultimate Fitness Birmingham when in UK / San Diego Sporting Club now when in USA


----------



## robrees1986 (Oct 5, 2005)

Nytol said:


> A friend of mine told me that Easygym is pretty good?
> 
> I train at Crayford a couple of times a month, fantastic gym.


Yes for £19.99 a month if has so much equipment. Only problem is DB only upto 50kg but with 19 db benches, 6 flat benches, 3 Squat Racks, 10 Cable cross overs and no contract.

Crayford is very good but it's easier for me to train in the morning before work as I work near Oxford Street


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robrees1986 said:


> Yes for £19.99 a month if has so much equipment. Only problem is DB only upto 50kg but with 19 db benches, 6 flat benches, 3 Squat Racks, 10 Cable cross overs and no contract.
> 
> Crayford is very good but it's easier for me to train in the morning before work as I work near Oxford Street


Wow, that is a really good price, esp for up there!

Gym memberships seem to be coming down in price a lot.

Impressive list of equipment too.

Two of the gyms I train at only have DB's up to 50's also, if I want heavier then I have to go to Paul's.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Xercise4less, Hull.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

O'malleys Warrington

Cosmos sale

And when I wanna see the homies moss side leisure centre


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Golds


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

robrees1986 said:


> Easygym in Oxford Street
> 
> I use to train at Crayford Weights and Fitness


I'm at Crayford live local get in at 6 before work...zero complaints there... amazing gym


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

anytime fitness, where ever i am really they got so many... only jonied here from where i use to train in gloucester as they opened one up in yate where i live and except from the leisure center it is the only gym for approx 15 miles


----------



## robrees1986 (Oct 5, 2005)

iDare said:


> I'm at Crayford live local get in at 6 before work...zero complaints there... amazing gym


It's a great gym and I use to train at 6am also


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

iDare said:


> I'm at Crayford live local get in at 6 before work...zero complaints there... amazing gym





robrees1986 said:


> It's a great gym and I use to train at 6am also


I'd not be bumping into either of you then!


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

Nytol said:


> I'd not be bumping into either of you then!


Occasional evening carnage...just gets a bit too busy at times..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

iDare said:


> Occasional evening carnage...just gets a bit too busy at times..


I agree, I'm an early afternoon person if I go up there.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

1RM - Welwyn Garden City


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Afternoon UKM'ers
> 
> Just thought it might be interested to see what town people are from and what gym they train at you never know you may be laughing at someone's squatting form who you chat to on here lol.
> 
> I'll start - Simply Gym Cheltenham


^ Here


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jayster said:


> ^ Here


What time do you train mate, day or night. Night time is savage I'm usually in there about 3 ish


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> What time do you train mate, day or night. Night time is savage I'm usually in there about 3 ish


Used to do after work so 6pm, it was a fvcking nightmare, just gone self employed so I can go anytime now, normally down there about 12:30/1:30 ish


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

My garage. Guaranted no waiting to use equipment. :thumb:


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hatton Health & Fitness Manchester


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pro Gym Bodmin.

Finally a proper gym, where i don't have to pay for any classes that i'll never use. Always baulked at having to fork out for it.

Not to mention the gear is far better, and i can come and go as i please.

Love it!!

Not to mention i'm finally training with like minded people, and not just wannabes.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

strong



Nytol said:


> I'm very much a daytime guy, never trained there in the evening.
> 
> This is me, should you ever get in earlier, be sure to say hello


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Xercise4less Doncaster.

It's a tenner a month which is excellent value in terms of the equipment they have available to use, but it just gets horrendously busy after work.

If anyone can recommend a gym in Doncaster (Bentley side of town) that is reasonably priced and has good equipment/atmosphere and has a few gym bunnys in id be more than willing to consider switching over.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm the only Channel Islander in the house 

Fort Regent - St Helier


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Olympian Hayes


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Virgin Active

(multiclub access) so I train in 5 different gyms of them depending on equipment, mood, location etc etc


----------



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Soho Gyms - Covent Garden


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dl meridian leicester


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone train in Edinburgh or Glasgow ?


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

Body Tech on the Wirral...it's really good, we're lucky to have a couple of really good gyms on the Wirral.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

JayessBee said:


> Body Tech on the Wirral...it's really good, we're lucky to have a couple of really good gyms on the Wirral.


I go up there now and then to collect some things, thought everyone there just trained in Liverpool lol


----------



## JayessBee (Feb 14, 2014)

ryda said:


> I go up there now and then to collect some things, thought everyone there just trained in Liverpool lol


Nooo! I do go to the ben dunne but only cause it's free with my work. We have body tech which is a good bb gym and titans which has strongman stuff (and a life size purple aki cardboard cutout)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Haha people tend to look twice at me around there been mistaken for him more then once wtf!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The gym I go to is quite small with limited equipment, but I never get any hassle (waiting for people to finish etc), called "The Garage" :thumb: .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I train at My Gym (New Spartan Gym) though we are re branding to "The Centre for Functional Performance"


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

David Lloyd in Leeds. It's expensive though, I'm paying over £80 a month!

The equipment is mostly very good, apart from them not having a proper hamstring machine or t-bar rowing facility + the leg press hurts your back (wanc angle) but the pros are loads of machines, dumbbell racks, 2 squat racks, swimming pool, steam room. The people that go there are to be honest, mostly ass-hats who leave weights everywhere and look like they have something to prove, they there's the yuppies with mobile phones who curl in the squat rack :cursing: Yet the odd few are okay and don't impose and will spot you if you ask.

You may be wondering why in the hell I bother going there and I could say hand on heart, it's literally around the corner from where I live so it convenience and not much else.


----------



## piggysmalls (Feb 17, 2014)

In Warrington I use Hard Labour gym which is very good.

I have also used Body Power in Liverpool and Body FX Runcorn which are two other good gyms when I lived over that way


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

piggysmalls said:


> In Warrington I use Hard Labour gym which is very good.
> 
> I have also used Body Power in Liverpool and Body FX Runcorn which are two other good gyms when I lived over that way


Team o'malleys! Have been hard labour before, decent but rather big walts!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pure Gym in central Edinburgh :whistling: hard to beat for the price and 24 hour access, would like to find somewhere that has better equipment and still reasonable times though.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

The Iron Works in Clacton and when training for events i train at Hercules in Colchester


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

elite fitness southend on sea


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Anyone train in Edinburgh or Glasgow ?


Pure gym Glasgow


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

I've registered at pure gym, Edinburgh West. After a year of home lifting. It's nice and affordable!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Wherever work takes me, mostly K2 gym in Bridgend at the mo


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pure Gym - Edinburgh


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

QMC- Basingstoke.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

In Shropshire, I train at a little gym in my local town called Flex Appeal - everything I need, when in London I train at Muscleworks in Bethnal Green - which has more than I need :lol:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hahaha I train at a local gym in whitstable called flex appeal.


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

Rhinos Gym and Elite Sports Conditioning, in Stamford Lincs.

Prob the best gym for equipment and attitude I've ever stepped into.

http://www.rhinosgymnasium.co.uk/


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaxmans in camberwell and occasionally muscle factory in bermondsey


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

An salute in Romford, 2 more at lakeside and Brentwood, prefer gallows though, used to train at monsters in cheshunt, that was a cracking gym also


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Leicester

My gym in the garage ;-)

was training at engine room.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Evolution gym in leigh-on-sea, essex.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mainly Pump Gym Croxley Green

Sometimes:

Zone Gym Watford

Everyone Active Council Leisure Centre (Watford and Garston)

New Spartan Gym (re-branded as The Centre for Functional Performance) Watford

Used to:

Fitness4Less Watford

Plan to go to:

Eddie Abbew's Olympian Gym Hemel Hempstead


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Gracemount, Edinburgh.


----------



## Kamikaziworm (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi UKMers,

I have recenetly joing UKM and its great for advice.

I go to Stockys Gym in Gainsborough, Mark and Chrissie are brilliant and very welcoming.

Stockys feels like a second home even though i have only recently started trying to get back in shape.

16 weeks in and i have started to get nice gains and have rekindled my love for Hard Training.

Lee


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

klick fitness ipswich when at work in ipswich

arena colchester when train in colchester


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2014)

Xercise4less Liverpool.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Unique Gym University of Bradford at the moment.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Image Gym in Northampton been there a few years now


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Image gym, Northampton


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

^Hive mind.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Pure Gym Brierley Hill

Or

Pure Gym Bently Bridge (Wednesfeld, Wolvo)

Or

Pure Gym (Wolvo South)


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Virgin Active Coventry


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

CEYMS Norwich


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only Channel Islander in the house
> 
> Fort Regent - St Helier


You live in Jersey? Lucky :sad:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Total Fitness in Prenton.

Big gym, excellent facilities - 2 squat racks, 2 power cages, loads of plates, bars, hammer strength stuff everywhere, dumbellls all over the place, running track, pool, sauna, steam room, endless cardio machines, cross-fit section, kettle bells, ropes, frames, rollers, mats, massage, various studios, squash courts, spin rooms, boxing bags - really does have the lot. £40 per month.

Shame I only use 2% of it.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

Swansea ;-)


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

A Sh1tty council gym just now.

Soon to be the velocity in aberdeen when it opens


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

swoliosis said:


> Swansea ;-)


Fitness Studio?


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

David Lloyd


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ministry of fitness owned by @Tinytom or LA gym.

Both are in Bristol just depends on which area of town I am in.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You live in Jersey? Lucky :sad:


Anyone can move here, you just have to be mad enough to suffer the rental prices for non-qualified people!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Virgin Active Leeds City Centre - Nice little gym, at £47pm costs an arm and a leg though but its got everything I need from a gym and in a convenient location since I don't drive so unfortunately don't have much choice.

If I could drive id probably join future altered image in pudsey supposed to be a really good proper BB gym.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

PRL said:


> Fitness Studio?


I used to ;-( its the best... Now I'm in burnes


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

swoliosis said:


> I used to ;-( its the best... Now I'm in burnes


Yeah I love kicks. Awesome gym when I'm down Swansea. Emporium Gym Birmingham is my main home.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pro physiques Great Harwood (near blackburn)


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> Xercise4less Doncaster.
> 
> It's a tenner a month which is excellent value in terms of the equipment they have available to use, but it just gets horrendously busy after work.
> 
> If anyone can recommend a gym in Doncaster (Bentley side of town) that is reasonably priced and has good equipment/atmosphere and has a few gym bunnys in id be more than willing to consider switching over.


World fitness mate, in adwick le street, not far from there, costs more but you pay for what you get,


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ministry of Muscle in Aylesford, Kent


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Rob111 said:


> Ministry of Muscle in Aylesford, Kent


Keep meaning to go check out the ministry. Is it as good as it's supposed to be?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Total Fitness in Prenton.
> 
> Big gym, excellent facilities - 2 squat racks, 2 power cages, loads of plates, bars, hammer strength stuff everywhere, dumbellls all over the place, running track, pool, sauna, steam room, endless cardio machines, cross-fit section, kettle bells, ropes, frames, rollers, mats, massage, various studios, squash courts, spin rooms, boxing bags - really does have the lot. £40 per month.
> 
> Shame I only use 2% of it.


Same here, I go to the one in Teeside has everything you listed. Apart from the free weights I use non of the nice extras :sad:


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foundry Gym Walsall

Muscles Health n Fitness Great Bridge

Emporium Birmingham

Temple gym Birmingham

Ultimate Fitness Birmingham

I like to move around n have a change about lol


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

Sh1tness First, Stirchley, Birmingham ;-)


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

MrTwisted it's a great gym, so much olds school equipment that is still the best around. Steve Winters runs it and gives quality advice as does Dean who is always there, should check it out


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Pure Gym luton


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

Windsor Fitness based in Watford


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

louisAn said:


> Windsor Fitness based in Watford


is that a hodge twin in your avi?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Train at Ripped Gym in Harlow


----------



## louisAn (Sep 20, 2014)

Big ape said:


> is that a hodge twin in your avi?


Hahaha no it's me not quite at there level yet working progress :thumbup1:


----------



## kingoblack (Jun 15, 2014)

Heros Gym in Kings Lynn


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Fit for Free Worcester

its not free

and Im not fit


----------

